# Would you buy the Rebel T4i?



## Whiskey (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello all!  It's my first post here so please be kind 

Long story short, I was very fortunate to be able to use a Nikon D200 and a bag full of lenses, external flash, and every other bell and whistle for a few years, and I loved it.  Recently I have had to return the Camera, and I find going back to a 8 year old point and shoot almost too much to bear.

I am looking at a $1000 Amazon deal for the Cannon Rebel T4i including 4 lenses (link below) because it seems to be the camera that has the most bang for it's buck.  The Nikon 5100 is the closest it seems, but it is consistently rated worse, and has lower specs in many key areas (which is too bad because I really liked my other Nikon).
Link: Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T4i 18.0 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm EF-S IS II Lens & Canon 75-300 Lens + 58mm 2x Telephoto lens + 58mm Wide Angle Lens (4 Lens Kit!!!!!!) W/32GB SDHC Memory+ 2 Extra Batteries + Charger + 3 Piece Filter Kit + UV Fil

As far as what I want to use the camera for,.. I travel allot, love scenery photography, and I also keep planted aquariums (live plants) so I take photos of those as well (I recently did a cool time lapse of the plants growing, but I used a webcam for that).

I've included a couple fun shots I took with the Nikon below since this is a photography forum after all 
Oops, the Alaska one is with the point and shoot.

Thanks for your help!  I really look forward to any advice you have.
Whiskey


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2013)

Is the T4i a good camera? Yes, I think it is. Would I personally buy it? No, because it isn't an upgrade from my T3i.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 18, 2013)

I just came across a screaming deal on this kit,.. $869 vs the $1000 listed above, plus this other deal comes with an external flash.  I was planning on waiting a month, but I just might be able to convince myself to get this today.

Whiskey


----------



## raaskohx10 (Feb 18, 2013)

Go for a second hand Canon 5D Mark-II instead. You will not regret it.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 18, 2013)

The T4i is a good camera, got nothing bad to say about it and this deal for 1000$ is not bad!

I personaly would go with the Nikon D7000, its well worth the extra money as the Nikon has more pro features compared to the T4i it has a better high ISO performance so while it gives you less lens and cost a bit more I think its a camera with more future potential to grow into but again the deal for the T4i is not a bad deal so thats an good option too.

If buying through Amazon this is what I would go with this deal on a Nikon D7000

Amazon.com: Nikon D7000 16.2MP DX-Format CMOS Digital SLR with 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR ED Nikkor Lens: Electronics

If you set your mind of the T4i I would go for this deal and get the lenses I want with the extra cash

Amazon.com: Canon EOS Rebel T4i 18.0 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm EF-S IS II Lens: CANON: Electronics


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 18, 2013)

you're not really getting 4 lenses, you're getting 2 lenses + 2 lens attachments (58mm 2x telephoto lens, 58mm Wide Angle Lens)

These lens attachments can be bought for around $15 each on Amazon, never used something like that before so I can't really comment on how well they work.  Just be aware you're only getting 2 real lenses with this kit.

It is nice that it comes with an SD card and an extra battery, but think about whether the lenses that it comes with are really the lenses you want instead of just what is on sale.  I don't know too much about Canon stuff so I can't comment on them specifically either but I think the better quality stuff you get the longer you are going to be happy with it.

And I agree with the above poster, compare with the Nikon D7000 instead of the 5100.  It is a great camera, but Canon makes good stuff too so you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 18, 2013)

also the filters are probably cheap filters and won't be good for your image quality...


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sticking with Canon, I would go with a brand new 7D or used 5DM2 or 5DM3 instead.


----------



## texkam (Feb 18, 2013)

Buy the T4i body only and a "L" series midrange zoom. Add a Yongnuo 560II flash as needed.


----------



## CoBilly (Feb 18, 2013)

I avoided a kit when buying my 60d. Most of the stuff that comes with those kits is garbage. Buy the body, a decent lens & a good sd card. Scour Amazon & eBay for sweet deals regularly and you will have what you need in no time


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 19, 2013)

No KITS the lenses are crap get a used 5D2FF or 7d or even 60D if you like crop bodies and a really good lens.Don't buy those kits they are no good at all you will not be happy with that stuff once you get it.Kits are for people who know nothing about cameras and lenses and photography in general.Don't do it!!! Would I buy the T4i no I would not.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 19, 2013)

bc_steve said:


> you're not really getting 4 lenses, you're getting 2 lenses + 2 lens attachments (58mm 2x telephoto lens, 58mm Wide Angle Lens)
> 
> These lens attachments can be bought for around $15 each on Amazon, never used something like that before so I can't really comment on how well they work.  Just be aware you're only getting 2 real lenses with this kit.
> 
> ...



The store is getting rid of all their junk to unsuspecting people who know nothing about what they are buying.


----------



## brunerww (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Whiskey- 

For about the same money, I would get a used D7000 in like new condition from Amazon Warehouse Deals for $844 and add a nifty 50 for $150 to get started.

If you don't want to buy used, Nikon has just released the D5200 with the same number of focus points as the D7000 and improved performance over the D5100 - you might want to take a look at it.

You can get a new D5200 body for $779 from Big Value via eBay and a new 18-105 VR lens for $318 from Big Mike's via Amazon.  I agree with the advice given earlier - avoid camera "kits" like the plague.

I am not prejudiced against Canon (I am a former T2i owner and have rented the T4i), but if you're coming from Nikon, you may be more comfortable with the ergonomics of the D7000 or the D5200.

Good luck with your decision!

Bill


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 19, 2013)

The T4i camera body is GREAT.  It's an entry body.  It's actually the highest end entry-level body they make.  In some ways, the T4i is even better than the mid-level 60D body (but not in all ways.)  In Canon, the order of camera capability is as follows:   T3 (without the "i") -> T2i -> T3i -> T4i -> 60D -> 7D -> 6D -> 5D III (it's also fairly easy to find 5D II bodies right now since the 5D III is a recently introduced camera) -> 1D X (the flagship body).  BTW, the T2i, T3i, and T4i are also known as the 550D, 600D, and 650D (outside North America).

The "kit" they're offering is garbage.  Never buy these bundled deals.  They use the poorest sub-standard gear they can find to create the illusion that their pumping up the value because you're getting so much "stuff".  It doesn't occur to someone not experienced at buying cameras and gear that they've been sold a lot of junk.

The T4i is great.  The 18-55mm kit lens that comes with most T4is is a decent consumer-grade lens.  It's not the best lens... it designed to keep the kit affordable.  But it is a good lens.  The 75-300mm zoom is probably the most mediocre lens Canon makes.  They make, for example, a 70-300mm lens which is VASTLY better.  

I see, for example, that you have a shot of a bird in flight and a truck leaping through the air.  That implies a lens with a fairly fast focusing motor (although these were shot from the side which really helps -- because focus distance isn't constantly changing while you shoot as it would if the subjects were coming toward you.)  In any case the 75-300mm is NOT a fast focusing lens.

When you see an inexpensive lens and an expensive lens and they seemingly offer similar focal lengths or zoom ranges, you have to ask yourself why the prices are so different.  There's a reason experienced photographers are actually willing to pay the extra.

While the T4i body is great, I'd probably avoid a bundled deal like this.  Just get a body and lens.  Pick your own bag.  All new Canon cameras sold by authorized dealers will include a battery, charger, all necessary cords, manual, and software.  What it wont include is a memory card (but those are fairly inexpensive.)  I would then suggest you buy one or *maybe* two other lens depending on your budget.  It's always nice to have a lens for low-light... the EF 50mm f/1.8 (aka "nifty fifty") is the least expensive lens Canon sells.  It's not a high-performance lens (focusing motor is slow) and it's quality of background blur is a bit jittery when stopped down from wide-open.  BUT... optically it's actually very good.  You can spend more for the EF 50mm f/1.4 (a substantial upgrade... in both quality and price).  In a zoom lens, if you are planning to shoot any type of "action" then you'll want a lens with a USM focusing motor.  If you are trying to shoot action in poor light (indoors or sports-games at night, etc.) then you want a lens with a USM focusing motor AND a VERY LOW focal ratio (but those lenses are expensive.)

I suppose my point is that there's a seemingly endless number of people who bought some gear before they understood what they needed, found out the gear is not adequate for the shooting they'd hoped to do with it, and then have to buy MORE gear which is more expensive to get the job done.  That means they wasted some money on some bad purchase decisions.  They might be able to sell those "wrong" lenses, but now that they're used they'll take a loss on them.  And the worst part is... if you bought those lenses for some special event and the images didn't turn out very well, you've now lost the opportunity.  It's better to just buy the right gear up front.

You really don't need any filters when starting out.  There are two types of filters that I think everyone should ultimately own... neutral density filters and a circular polarizing filter.  BUT... you don't want junk quality (it will impact the image quality).  I also think everyone should own a tripod.  But the tripod in that bundled deal above is garbage.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your time, help, and thoughtful replies.  I really appreciate it.

Before, with the Nikon I was very fortunate to be given everything, but the downside of that was I never learned anything about buying lenses or equipment, I only learned which lens to grab from the bag for a particular shot.  I also never learned what lenses are better than another, or why, I just happened to have the best.

The Nikon 7000 is outside my price range, but even if I did get it I don't think I am a good enough photographer right now to be able to appreciate the differences.  

Against your advice I decided to buy the kit lenses, they only cost $150 more than just the body, and they will teach me what a bad lens is, I will learn the downsides of slow focus speeds, see what distortion is at the extents learning to recognize a photo that has it and doesn't have it, and when I rent a better lens that I'm thinking about buying I will have something to compare it to.  I think that $150 will contribute greatly to my total understanding of this equipment down the line, and that will pay off in me making a better choice about what good lens fits my needs the best, and could end up saving me money.

I've already downloaded the manual and I'm reading it now, I very much look forward to learning much more about his fantastic hobby with my new camera.

Does anyone have any suggestions of good articles, tutorials, books, or E-books that could teach me more about how to use the camera, and gain greater insight into what some of the settings do?

I feel kinda bad because it seems like I asked your advice, then disregarded it, but I wanted you to know that it really did help, I now can use the negative points of what I have as an inexpensive learning tool to help my development.
Thank you!
Whiskey


----------



## ronlane (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's you a start.  Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


----------



## jaomul (Feb 19, 2013)

^^^ here and other forums have great info, youtube is fantastic for different bits and pieces and showing how to achieve them. You are not new tp photography judging by your post but even so "understanding exposure" by Bryan Peterson is worth a look and read from front to back your manual, canon and nikon have differences in operation and your probably used to nikon now, Enjoy


----------



## goodguy (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats on your new camera, you bought a good camera and dont you feel bad about doing what your heart told you to do, while I like the D7000 more I think the T4i is a fantastic camera and a fantastic value for its resonable price, you will love it!!!

As for info I would say go to youtube, you will be amazed about the information you can get from it.
Lots of good people on youtube are happy to share their passion and talent with the world so just go and type your questions.

First learn about the basics ISO, Apature and Shutter. Once you got the basics you will slowly learn more and more stuff.

Good luck and enjoy your new camera


----------



## dakotatindell (Feb 19, 2013)

I would it but not the kit. I would buy a 50mm.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 20, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Here's you a start.  Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community



This is SO awesome, what a well done website, I've been reading since this was posted.

Thank you everyone!  As I start to experiment you will definitely see me around this forum, it seems like there are allot of helpful and knowledgeable people here.

Whiskey


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2013)

Doesn't the T4i have a touch screen?  One of my students was navigating the menus of their camera via touch...certainly made me look twice.  A gimmick?  Maybe, but it's got some 'wow factor'.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 21, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> Doesn't the T4i have a touch screen?  One of my students was navigating the menus of their camera via touch...certainly made me look twice.  A gimmick?  Maybe, but it's got some 'wow factor'.



It does!  The reviews I have watched on youtube about it all seem to follow the same pattern.  An experienced photographer starts off acting less then thrilled about the touch screen, but all seem to end with the conclusion that this new functionality enables you to make some adjustments faster and easier than you could with just the buttons.

I'm looking forward to giving it a whirl,
Whiskey


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 28, 2013)

I finally got my Camera!!! (that felt like the longest wait ever).
Some of the stuff it came with is pretty good!  Like the car charger, extra battery, camera bag, off camera wireless flash, though cheap it seems to work great and will help me experiment with off camera flash technique.
Other things, like the tripod for example, is the cheapest piece of garbage that I have EVER seen, anyone could hold camera more steady than this thing can.  It will find a use though, holding up the wireless flash.

Anyway, over all I'm really happy with what I got and I can't wait to get out and do some shooting.
Whiskey


----------



## zen_1138 (Mar 1, 2013)

I bought "Digital SLR Photography for Dummies book" Amazon.com: slr for dummies
there is a few to choose from!
Zen


----------



## dannyzak (Mar 1, 2013)

Whiskey said:


> Hello all!  It's my first post here so please be kind
> 
> Long story short, I was very fortunate to be able to use a Nikon D200 and a bag full of lenses, external flash, and every other bell and whistle for a few years, and I loved it.  Recently I have had to return the Camera, and I find going back to a 8 year old point and shoot almost too much to bear.
> 
> ...



I own the T4i and am very happy with it, I bought the kit with 18-55 and 55-250 lenses. They are ok in the beginning but once you learn more about lenses and photography u will sell these and go for better lenses. So when I buy my next camera I will only buy the body, no more kits 
Enjoy your T4i, I am.


----------



## Juga (Mar 8, 2013)

texkam said:


> Buy the T4i body only and a "L" series midrange zoom. Add a Yongnuo 560II flash as needed.



This is a great suggestion. I recently upgraded to a T4i and I love the camera especially with the touchscreen it makes changing settings much easier and quicker. I haven't purchased L glass yet but that is on my list. Either way this is great advice.


----------



## Cannoneer (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe the t4i is an awsome camera and a decent upgrade from a t3i depending what u wanna do. T4i has continuus focus for filming dslr videos wich is not equipped on the t3i making auto focus on on films really awkward when filming.constant moving targets. But strictly photgraphy t3i and t4i is almost same camera . So i dont believe the 200$ (more or less) for the t4i is worth it if u wont be filming . Personnely i love filming at times and id go for a t4i out of all the rebel range camera if comparing practicality and price


----------



## duhast (Mar 20, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Here's you a start.  Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


Very cool site. Saved.


----------

